# Toro impeller bearing replacement



## peanut695 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello forum,

I am attepting to replace the impeller bearing on my 1994 Toro 828. I have the machine broken down into two halves and have pulled the pulley and removed the bearing housing (flanges). I have the replacement part in hand (Toro 12-8789). However, because there was nothing left of the original bearing I have nothing to reference as a guide. So, I am hoping someone here can help?? 

Question #1 - Is there a top and bottom to this bearing? Just not sure how the bearing is supposed to sit in the housing. Certainly don't want to put it in upside down. 

Question #2 - There is also a set-screw on the bearing. I assumed that once I placed the bearing over the shaft I would tighten this set-screw so that it doesn't spin on the shaft? But, from looking at the bearing, even if tightened, the screw would not make contact with the shaft as there is a copper sleeve in the bearing. The screw would just hit the outside of the copper? So, I can't figure out the purpose of this screw?

I apologize for the less than detailed descriptions. I wish I had a picture of the bearing to show you. I'm hoping someone has made this repair and can help me out?

Thanks in advance,

Brian from a thankfully snowless at the moment Massachusetts


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found this video, but I think he had the same problem and wasn't really sure which way to put it back together.


----------



## peanut695 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Shryp. I actually saw that video too. My bearing looks exactly like his but his doesn't have the set-screw like mine does.

I think the video helped me with which way the bearing sits in the housing. Just not sure about this set-screw. 

Here's what mine looks like: (not sure this link will work)

Spherical Bushing Toro 12 8789 St225-896

Thanks,

Brian.

P.S. I wish I had found this forum years ago. I just spent my lunch hour browsing some of the other posts. Have learned a lot already !!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Not a clue from me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

One thing I noticed on the video was what looked like a hole in one of the flanges. When I googled your part number, this parts source came up and it looks to me like that set screw is poking out the hole in the flange in the picture.

Pig Iron Parts - Vintage Outdoor Power Equipment Parts Liquidators


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the set screw is an updated improvement to an older replacement part. It is there to keep the whole bearing from spinning in the flange. If your flange does noy have the hole in it, just drilll one. You can always file the hole a bit larger, if it does not line up.

I just replaced one in a Jacobsen, but it was a ball bearing. The replacement had a pin in the outer race, for the same purpose. The old bearing had no pin.

John

===================================================



peanut695 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Shryp. I actually saw that video too. My bearing looks exactly like his but his doesn't have the set-screw like mine does.
> 
> I think the video helped me with which way the bearing sits in the housing. Just not sure about this set-screw.
> 
> ...


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

screw up and if I remember right they only go in one way. Lube that sucker up good before it goes together on the bearing brass and the shaft. Also before you crank the bolts/nuts tight make sure that the bearing is centered....I normally partially start the shaft and then do the final torque down. I've done 3 of these this year alone.


----------



## peanut695 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice. I have replaced the bearing. What a difference, everything is nice and tight now. After John stated above that the set-screw was there to keep the bearing from spinning inside the flange housing it all made much more sense to me. 

Unfortunately, once I got everything back together, when 
I depressed the auger handle to test it, the cable snapped. I'm sure this happened because I had adjusted it so much the past two years trying to tighten it to make up for all the slop caused by the bad bearing. 

So, tomorrow I tackle the new cable !! 

At the rate this winter is going I may need my lawnmower before I use my snowblower again !!

Thanks again for everyone's help. I am so glad I found this forum !!

Brian


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

*Set screw in Toro bearing Function*

Hi,

I am in the process of replacing the impeller bearing on Toro 524 snowthrower. I have not purchased a part yet. I noticed there is a set screw in the photos of what I would purchase. I would like to know how the bearing functions. Does the cylindrical part rotate on the sleeve? Does the cylindrical part rotate within the housing pieces? Does this sleave rotate on the shaft? What is the purpose of the set screw? Is it necessary to drill any holes in something so the set screw would go into it?

I know that the season is over but I would like to get this prepared for the new season and put everything away.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

*Corrected Post*

Hi,

I am in the process of replacing the impeller bearing on Toro 524 snowthrower. I have not purchased a part yet. I noticed there is a set screw in the photos of what I would purchase. I would like to know how the bearing functions. Does the spherical part rotate on the sleeve? Does the spherical part rotate within the housing pieces? Does this sleeve rotate on the shaft? What is the purpose of the set screw? Is it necessary to drill any holes in something so the set screw would go into it? 

I know that the season is over but I would like to get this prepared for the new season and put everything away.

Thank you for your help.


----------

